
Textual 6 Release Notes - okket
https://help.codeux.com/textual/release-notes/Release-Notes:-Version-6.0.0.kb
======
okket
Textual 6 has been released, you can find a trial (30 days) on the homepage:

[https://www.codeux.com/textual/](https://www.codeux.com/textual/)

Edit: The update should be available in the Mac App Store now.

[https://shared.xn--o-ekab.com/r8oosyO3iJ.png](https://shared.xn--
o-ekab.com/r8oosyO3iJ.png)

------
nikolay
The Mac App Store still has v5 only.

~~~
okket

      Textual 6 was approved in the Mac App Store. Release of the
      update is being held for now.
    

[https://twitter.com/textual/status/774331031600164864](https://twitter.com/textual/status/774331031600164864)

~~~
nikolay
Bugs?

